# Thanks Kenny



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Kenny, I wanted to stop by and thank you for helping my wife out today. She was the short little girl with the Kel-Tec .380 that jammed on the first shot. We figured out this evening that it was an ammo issue. Today was her first trip without me and she was pretty nervous. You made her feel very comfortable and welcomed and now she can't wait to come back. Thank you very much. If you get any .380 ammo save a case for us...:anim_lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Your Welcome*

Those little guns are temperamental about certain brands of ammo, or "limp wristing". When those guns jam they usually require a third hand. I doubt she told you that I had to ask her for help to clear it. I held the slide open with one hand, held the frame and depressed the mag release with the other, while your wife yanked the mag free from the mag well. So technically I asked her for help!!!

I'm glad your wife feels comfortable at Calibers, and if that ever changes, please let me know.

I should be getting 27 boxes, yes boxes of 38's tomorrow, but no 380's in sight. Conserve ammo as much as possible. I think it's just starting to get bad. 
See you on the range.
Kenny


----------

